
Building a Working Game of Tetris in Conway's Game of Life - eddyg
https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/11880/build-a-working-game-of-tetris-in-conways-game-of-life
======
mgsouth
A really incredible achievement. The team created an entire clockless (no
central timing) RISC CPU; there's some fascinating implementation details.
They created an assembler to convert machine language into ROM macro cells, a
C-like higher level language, are working on a more-powerful language, and are
creating a GCC backend. Highly recommended for anyone interested in computer
architecture.

~~~
ykl
I don't understand why this isn't more upvoted; the fact that they managed to
build this thing at all is astonishing, let alone the high quality of the
writeup and tooling built around it.

